# Steinhart gmt-ocean 1 pics or review please



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone have the current model in any color bezel? Please post photos and some feedback on it. Website shows "available soon again" so someone must have purchased them! The latest model shown on the website has a more modern looking bezel|> compared with the older one which debaufre still sells.


----------



## Welsh Cake (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi,

Here is a mini review of my most recent acquisition, the Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1 (black-red AKA Coke).

First a couple of wristshots:


















Now a closeup:









And finally the crappiest lume shot you've ever seen! :









All in all I'm extremely satisfied with the watch. The value for money is excellent.

The good:
- dial and bracelet build quality (solid and sturdy)
- new bezel appearance (love the font)
- screw down crown (very smooth to operate)
- outstanding precision (+5 seconds in over 2 weeks!)
- perfect size (42 mm)
- lume is adequate (superluminova C1, though I would have preferred C3)

The "could be improved":
- bezel does not align perfectly (OK it's difficult to see, but it is still visible on closeup)
- bezel is hard to turn (my Seiko 100 is much smoother)
- the date magnification is average (not a problem to read the date though)

I received the watch very quickly from Steinhart and have been very satisfied with their communication and efficiency.

The GMT-Ocean 1 has become my everyday watch and I thoroughly recommend it. |>

Best Regards,

Welsh Cake


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Thanks for the GMT photos/review!*

Thanks for the great photos and review. Pleased to hear it is so accurate! I have had a 39mm Black/Black Ocean 1 for a few years which is also very accurate. More accurate than my Rolex Sub Date which I have babied but it has steadily got faster over a year and a half. I will wait until the month before the warranty expires and then send it off for service. Needless to say I am not too pleased with Rolex but very happy with my trusty Steinhart and now want to add the GMT. They just seem to sell out fast!


----------



## mikeb (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Thanks for the GMT photos/review!*

I have a Pepsi on the way, will report when it gets here


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Welsh Cake said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a mini review of my most recent acquisition, the Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1 (black-red AKA Coke).
> 
> ...


AMAZING photos and helpful write up. Thanks! It seems like it is taking forever for the GMT to be available again. Or as Gunters website says. "Available soon again." o|o|o|

I am on the waiting list. But of course the wait feels like forever! When I order - planning to get the coke, pepsi and black bezel inserts :rodekaart

Mtbmike: Interesting comparison about the accuracy. Sounds like the GMT is spot on!


----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)

Just recieved this from Steinhart this week... :-!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Stunning! Congrats! Can't wait to order one


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

Great shots! I really love the bezel font. Can't wait to order mine.


----------

